# CLIMBING PADS AND SPURS- caddy pads vs buckingham big buck super wraps



## jaystihl (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello, i have been in the tree buisness for about 10 years and started climbing about 6 years ago. i still have original spurs and looking to upgrade from t-pads to something more comfortable. so the question is whats better, caddy pads or im interested in the buckingham big buck velcro wraps with metal insert. I just want what ever is more comforatable and long lasting. Also i have been using the 2 3/4 tree gaffs and want to go down to 1 3/4 gaffs, since thats all you need for the area im in and apparently work much better on the trees in my area. i have the steel buckingham shanks which i can change out the spurs but was wondering if the aluminum or titanium shanks are alot better? or not? I dont think I will save a whole lot of money by replacing my spurs and pads and keeping the original shanks. plus i will have 2 sets if i buy a whole other set. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## TreeClimberKP (Sep 23, 2013)

Got my buckinghams at a garage sale, had the extremely uncomfortable very used t wrap pads that destroyed my knees, invested in the steel shank super wrap pads and never looked back. Super comfortable. I have tree gaffs and am looking to change to pole gaffs for more comfort as well. Def recommend the super wrap pads


----------



## deevo (Sep 23, 2013)

jaystihl said:


> Hello, i have been in the tree buisness for about 10 years and started climbing about 6 years ago. i still have original spurs and looking to upgrade from t-pads to something more comfortable. so the question is whats better, caddy pads or im interested in the buckingham big buck velcro wraps with metal insert. I just want what ever is more comforatable and long lasting. Also i have been using the 2 3/4 tree gaffs and want to go down to 1 3/4 gaffs, since thats all you need for the area im in and apparently work much better on the trees in my area. i have the steel buckingham shanks which i can change out the spurs but was wondering if the aluminum or titanium shanks are alot better? or not? I dont think I will save a whole lot of money by replacing my spurs and pads and keeping the original shanks. plus i will have 2 sets if i buy a whole other set. Thanks in advance for any input.



I've had both, prefer the caddy pads, I have 3 sets of spurs and all have the caddy pads. have had the one set for 7 years now.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 24, 2013)

I like the buck wraps with metal inserts.


----------



## TreeAce (Sep 24, 2013)

I have never used bigbucks but I love my caddys. I just re padded mine after about 5 years use


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 24, 2013)

I've had both. Caddys are in a bin sitting somewhere never to be used again. Velcro wraps with insert are the way to go. Titanium shank saves on weight. Caddys are comfy but too bulky compared to wraps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 20, 2014)

I liked my caddy pads. They lasted well until I backed the truck over them. 
Will replace them someday because they are pretty good.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 21, 2014)

Spurs are such a personal thing. It's great to climb on them for a few days before buying there if you can, but it just never seems you get the opportunity. I climbed on bashlin aluminums with wrap pads once and they were great, but very hard to find in aus. I've been climbing on ancient buckingham steelys for a few years now and I think they've combined with my DNA. last year tried a pair of geckos and they seemed ok so I dropped $500 on them or something. Didn't make it through the first day! unbelievably painful, and very insecure feeling climbing on them. Persisted for nearly a month, would wear them every day for as long as I could bear before switching back to the buckinghams but they never got any better. Couldn't return them so I tried modifying them, changed the pads etc... all for nought. Ended up giving them to one of my groundies :-(

Shaun


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 21, 2014)

I paid more for my Kleins back in '87 than they are currently listed for at TreeStuff.
No other piece of tree gear I have has lasted as long, nor provided a greater return on investment.


----------



## treesmith (Jan 22, 2014)

Steel Buckingham with the big buck pads though maybe should have got the steel insert ones, they do rotate a little but comfy enough. The big Velcro wrap ones were very comfy but I didn't get them new and the Velcro was starting to get tired


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Mar 5, 2014)

Happy with my xtra-large leather pads on my Buckinghams. However, I sometimes wrap ace bandages on my shins for extra padding. I used to get nasty blisters from the small leather pads. Now that the large ones are broken in, they don't tend to migrate. New pair of mid calf top grain Danner boots help too.


----------



## Olesenofalaska (Mar 5, 2014)

As a heavyweight I love the aluminum climber pads with foam padding. I used to use some double strap weaver leather pads with two straps and felt backing and my legs are much better off with the solid structure.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 5, 2014)

Steel Buckingham with leg wraps are super comfy. It's what I wear to climb and I wear them a lot.


----------



## brockhaskins (Mar 5, 2014)

I use Buckingham bucklite titanium with caddy pads and love them. Used to use super wraps with steel inserts were comfy but padding wore out and they started to kill my legs. also think boots play a big role have Wesco highliners 16'' once broke in they are great. regularly spend 6-8 hours on spurs and its not too bad om my feet.


----------



## alonfn4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Buckingham steels with big buck pads 
I prefer the non Velcro version as the Velcro get messed up over time 

They are the most comfortable I have found but you have to get yourself a real pair of pole climbing boots to complete the system take a look at hoffmans or wescos


----------

